# The worst non-tipper!



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I been driving for Lyft part time for about six weeks. And only Lyft as to the main reason, the in app tip option.

On my way home from driving, I had forgotten to go offline. A few minutes from home, I get a ping which I was going to decline except it showed the pin was at a Safeway parking lot. So I figured the pax just needed help with groceries and the ride would be a few blocks. Boy, I was wrong, the pax was visiting her mother, got some groceries and needed a ride across town.

On our way, she asked how much longer of the evening I was going work. I chuckled and said I was on my way home down the street when I received her ping. She said oops sorry, in an apologetic tone and I told her not to worry, it's all good. As we continued, she mentioned that she and her roommate/boyfriend are bartenders. Dropped her off, went off line and drove home.

And of course, the bartender stiffed me!!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A lot of it is education. Uber tells them tip is included. They see an upfront fare which is much more than what we get. Dont assume they are out to stiff you although many do


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of it is education. Uber tells them tip is included. They see an upfront fare which is much less than what we get. Dont assume they are out to stiff you although many do


Exactly correct, the impression that Uber passengers have received from the company is that tipping is a major faux pas when riding Uber.

Their website, the 24/7 ads on the radio, the billboards, none of them encourage tipping. The news releases re:driver compensation from Uber say that partners are raking it in, as is.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of it is education. Uber tells them tip is included. They see an upfront fare which is much less than what we get. Dont assume they are out to stiff you although many do





I_Like_Spam said:


> Exactly correct, the impression that Uber passengers have received from the company is that tipping is a major faux pas when riding Uber.
> 
> Their website, the 24/7 ads on the radio, the billboards, none of them encourage tipping. The news releases re:driver compensation from Uber say that partners are raking it in, as is.


Obviously you two didn't read my very first sentence!! Which read:



Havoc said:


> I (have) been driving for *Lyft *part time for about six weeks. *And only Lyft* as to the *main reason,* *the in app tip option*.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of it is education. Uber tells them tip is included. They see an upfront fare which is much less than what we get. Dont assume they are out to stiff you although many do


Bullshit, they know especially bartenders and servers. Even if they thought a small % was a tip, they work for tips. It's a goddamm insult when a server/bartender or anyone else in the service industry doesn't tip.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Bullshit, they know especially bartenders and servers. Even if they thought a small % was a tip, they work for tips. It's a goddamm insult when a server/bartender or anyone else in the service industry doesn't tip.


Again, if they dont know we are making low wages why would they tip when Uber discourages it? educate them if you want a tip. sitting and crying about it on a forum does you no good


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Again, if they dont know we are making low wages why would they tip when Uber discourages it? educate them if you want a tip. sitting and crying about it on a forum does you no good


Who is crying? I'm telling you, I think it's piss poor and unacceptable for a server/bartender/hairdresser/valet guy To not tip regardless of what Uber promotes.

Tipping is almost never required anywhere.

I'll give the benifit of the doubt and assume they have not heard or read anything that has been written re Uber, tipping and our pay. Just the fact that they are in the service industry and rely on tips to pay their bills is enough. I don't give a rats ass if the bartender thinks we keep the entire fare... It's a God damn insult when they do not tip.

In this case, OP clearly states it was a Lyft ride. Lyft encourages tipping and makes tipping available in app. This same bartender would spit in your drink for stiffing her on a tip...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

So your "worst non-tipper" was someone who paid you for a ride, made pleasant conversation, asked about your day, and apologized for making you work later than you had planned? Wow. You should have pepper sprayed her.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> So your "worst non-tipper" was someone who paid you for a ride, made pleasant conversation, asked about your day, and apologized for making you work later than you had planned? Wow. You should have pepper sprayed her.


Relax bro, the title written in jest, the story was fact. The "worst" part of the title for the thread, was for the irony of a service industry worker that stiffed another person.

I realize that I will not get tips from everyone but if I didn't get any tips, there is no way I would be driving for Lyft. Tips do help the bottom line. As for service industry workers like bartenders, tips provide usually more than half their income. They rely on tips. If this were an Uber ride (as which stated earlier, whom I don't drive for), it would have been *slightly *more understandable.

But when one arrives at their destination and before they close their Lyft rider app out, there is a tip option, Bartender rider, throw a buck or two for a forty minute ride. Heck, I tip a couple of bucks when *they *pour me a pint (fifteen seconds tops) or take off a bottle cap (a few second). And yes, I used to be in the service industry years ago...


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

I hear you. She was cheap for not tipping. Service industry types obviously know better.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I was sitting at a local bar when a guy walks in and asked the bartender what was the cheapest beer they had. He pulls out a pocket full of change and pays the amount. He proceeds to down the beer and left.

The bartender says to me, "I hate it when they ask that". I questioned "what?". She says "when they ask for the cheapest whatever, cause they don't tip"

She did put a smile on her face, served him and put the change in the register knowingly she was not going to be tipped. As do we as drivers, knowingly (at least for Lyft) that we are only going to get tipped about half the time.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Bullshit, they know especially bartenders and servers. Even if they thought a small % was a tip, they work for tips. It's a goddamm insult when a server/bartender or anyone else in the service industry doesn't tip.


i drove about 5 bartenders .......all of them did not tip. amazing.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

freddieman said:


> i drove about 5 bartenders .......all of them did not tip. amazing.


You should go burn their houses down


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I just gave a food server a ride to her restaurant, she did not tip. I am a Lyft driver.

Her restaurant is only a few blocks from my house. I should go eat there and... (nah!)


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Yesterday a pax left his hat in my car. It was on the floor behind the seat so I didn't see it when I scanned the back seat after drop off.

The pax realized it about an half hour later and called when I was way across town dropping off another pax. I told him give me thirty to forty minutes to get there.

Not only did the pax stiffed me, it wasted my time, gas and possible income from another ride. The standard one or two bucks would have sufficed and five would have been great. 

This will be the last time I make an effort to return something. I will be dropping the item off at the Lyft office which is about couple of miles from my house, at my own convenience.

Again, I only drive for Lyft, with the in app tip option.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Yesterday a pax left his hat in my car. It was on the floor behind the seat so I didn't see it when I scanned the back seat after drop off.
> 
> The pax realized it about an half hour later and called when I was way across town dropping off another pax. I told him give me thirty to forty minutes to get there.
> 
> ...


the thing about lyft is you have to wait to see if the guy tipped u. he may have tipped u. not likely, but just in case you might want to check that first. the screwed up part about that is there is a 24hr period.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I just gave a food server a ride to her restaurant, she did not tip. I am a Lyft driver.
> 
> Her restaurant is only a few blocks from my house. I should go eat there and... (nah!)


for me bartenders not tipping irks me much more than waiters at a restaurant (unless they waiter at a fancy restaurant). waiters job is much more hard than bartending. my expectations of a tip are small to non existent if i deliver a waiter to a cheap restaurant.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

freddieman said:


> the thing about lyft is you have to wait to see if the guy tipped u. he may have tipped u. not likely, but just in case you might want to check that first. the screwed up part about that is there is a 24hr period.





Havoc said:


> *Yesterday* a pax left his hat in my car. It was on the floor behind the seat so I didn't see it when I scanned the back seat after drop off.


As the reason why I waited a day to post this.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

freddieman said:


> for me bartenders not tipping irks me much more than waiters at a restaurant (unless they waiter at a fancy restaurant). waiters job is much more hard than bartending. my expectations of a tip are small to non existent if i deliver a waiter to a cheap restaurant.


Agreed, the bartender not tipping did irk me more. But even a a cheap restaurant, like a family diner, a food server can net $50-100 in tips a shift. which may be 3-5 hours. I'm lucky to get ten bucks in 3-5 hours of driving.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Yesterday a pax left his hat in my car. It was on the floor behind the seat so I didn't see it when I scanned the back seat after drop off.
> 
> The pax realized it about an half hour later and called when I was way across town dropping off another pax. I told him give me thirty to forty minutes to get there.
> 
> ...


Never do that, drop it off at a police station. Send Lyft or Uber the receipt so they can do the work and the pax can get their item.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I been driving for Lyft part time for about six weeks. And only Lyft as to the main reason, the in app tip option.
> 
> On my way home from driving, I had forgotten to go offline. A few minutes from home, I get a ping which I was going to decline except it showed the pin was at a Safeway parking lot. So I figured the pax just needed help with groceries and the ride would be a few blocks. Boy, I was wrong, the pax was visiting her mother, got some groceries and needed a ride across town.
> 
> ...


All though uber tells riders tip is included.yet to see gratuity section of fare breakdown but anyway , no tipping from uber is just a way for pax to justify their cheapness , nobody is holding a gun to their head and saying not to tip or else....it's your money you can opt to give it to anyone you want to ..still waiting to see where gratuity is added onto the fare


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

crazytown said:


> All though uber tells riders tip is included.yet to see gratuity section of fare breakdown but anyway , no tipping from uber is just a way for pax to justify their cheapness , nobody is holding a gun to their head and saying not to tip or else....it's your money you can opt to give it to anyone you want to ..still waiting to see where gratuity is added onto the fare





Havoc said:


> I been driving for Lyft part time for about six weeks. And only Lyft as to the main reason, the in app tip option.


Yet another person fails to read or comprehend the very first sentence to the original post! lol


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Havoc You should try driving for Lyft instead.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Yet another person fails to read or comprehend the very first sentence to the original post! lol


It applys to both dip shit !!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Havoc Did you know that Lyft has a tip app?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

crazytown said:


> It applys to both dip shit !!


lol, what a g'uber!!


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Havoc said:


> lol, what a g'uber!!


You make zero sense your *****ing about not getting a tip in your thread , I make a comment about non tipping , you reply with a very dumb comment about not comprehending , now I'm a guber ?? Realy ??? Is it possible your this stupid? 
No wonder you don't get tipped!!
I would tip you just for the simple fact I feel sorry for you ..lol..


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

crazytown said:


> You make zero sense your *****ing about not getting a tip in your thread , I make a comment about non tipping , you reply with a very dumb comment about not comprehending , now I'm a guber ?? Realy ???* Is it possible your this stupid*?
> No wonder you don't get tipped!!
> I would tip you just for the simple fact I feel sorry for you ..lol..


Go back and read your comments. Yes, comprehension of the written word does take time. Usually, most have an idea by high school!

You responded to what you thought was an Uber post, which it was clearly not. Then you deflected, saying it applies (applys!) to both, as it may well be.

Then you called me a dipshit (look in the mirror, I think you will see big one) for calling you out and I responded in kind (g'uber).

Don't get your panties all bunched up.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Well I guess I assumed ..considering this is uber people.net ...an uber related forum not lyft..but whatever ..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I just gave a food server a ride to her restaurant, she did not tip. I am a Lyft driver.
> 
> Her restaurant is only a few blocks from my house. I should go eat there and... (nah!)


From my undestanding they have up until they request another ride to tip. No?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Well I guess I assumed ..considering this is uber people.net ...an uber related forum not lyft..but whatever ..


You know, the first and second sentence of his post says it was a lyft ride. I get that you"d assume Uber. I don't understand how you, or anyone, could take the time to judge, form an opinion and then take the time to type out your opinion for the entire world to see with giving the courtesy of reading what he wrote.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

crazytown said:


> Well I guess I assumed ..considering this is uber people.net ...an uber related forum not lyft..but whatever ..





crazytown said:


> No wonder you don't get tipped!!


You seem to assume a lot. You also assume that I don't get tipped because of a couple of non-tipper posts from service industry personal. Which brings us back the comprehension of the first paragraph of the original post:

"I been driving for Lyft part time for about six weeks. *And only Lyft as to the main reason, the in app tip option.*"

That in itself presumes that I do get tipped!



crazytown said:


> Realy ??? Is it possible your this stupid?


And you're (your) questioning my intelligence, really (or is it realy)???!!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> From my undestanding they have up until they request another ride to tip. No?


I thought it was a 24 hour period, but really (realy) not sure as I am still kind of new to this.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I thought it was a 24 hour period, but really (realy) not sure as I am still kind of new to this.


Could be 24 hrs... 
I dont drive for lyft, its not in my city yet.

Its really...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh... nevermind I see what you did there...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

One ride tonight so far, asked me to stop at an ATM, it took 6 minutes at the atm. 10 minute 6 mile ride. They jump out, as im rating 3 stars, knock, knock, knock on the window $10.00.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Could be 24 hrs...
> I dont drive for lyft, its not in my city yet.


Is Lyft on its way to your neck of the woods?

From talking to my pax, sounds like most are starting to use Lyft exclusively. Seems like very few so far say they use both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

As a Lyft driver, we can't rate on tips (or non tips). We just don't know.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> One ride tonight so far, asked me to stop at an ATM, it took 6 minutes at the atm. 10 minute 6 mile ride. They jump out, as im rating 3 stars, knock, knock, knock on the window $10.00.


Ten bucks, non taxed. In the Lyft world. we would $12 or $13 tip on the app to equal that!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Havoc said:


> Is Lyft on its way to your neck of the woods?
> 
> From talking to my pax, sounds like most are starting to use Lyft exclusively. Seems like very few so far say they use both Uber and Lyft.


I dont know... im half way between miami and Orlando. Lyft is in both of those areas. If lyft come further north, I'd sign up. Currently Palm beach co is as far north aa they go and thats. ~ 50 miles south of me. Im not there enough to make ot worth while.

Id love for them to come my way though, then again tbat mighy cause rate cuts. 1.15/mile .15/min currently.

3 rides, 2 tips $10 and a $4.00 redbull Plus a kiss on the cheek slow as hell though.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I thought it was a 24 hour period, but really (realy) not sure as I am still kind of new to this.


You guys got me good ....realy!!! really!!!this forum is a complete joke just like rideshare in general , ,, you and wk1102 probably should get a room , or maybe your both to but hurt now , maybe wait until the pain goes away and use lots of lube ,,, lol..see yah ladies ...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

crazytown said:


> *You guys got me good ....realy!!!* really!!!this forum is a complete joke just like rideshare in general , ,, you and wk1102 probably should get a room , or maybe your both to but hurt now , maybe wait until the pain goes away and use lots of lube ,,, lol..see yah ladies ...


No, you got yourself good. Like I previously wrote, look in the mirror

And then you deflect into gay jokes because you have no where else to go, either from lack of intelligence or just plain stupidity. You can't cure stupid, too bad for you...

But I digress, going back to subject at hand of the original post. I picked up a pax that was grumpy, nothing seemed right, from the gps route, to my knowledge of the city streets, to the smell of my car air freshener. I wasn't expecting any tip, so I didn't bother to check after I dropped her off.

When I got home I checked on my tips to see how I did from the few hous of the day that I drove, five out of seven tipped, the aforementioned pax was one that did not. No surprise.

The next day, I received my daily email summery from the day before. Six out of seven had tipped and when I scanned down, I noticed the aforementioned pax had tipped. And not the standard one or two buck tip!! You never know, Huh?!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A lot of it is education. Uber tells them tip is included. They see an upfront fare which is much more than what we get. Dont assume they are out to stiff you although many do


Educating them is right; seems I am a broken record with my pax. As for tips being included, Uber changed their wording: https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

There's no "worst" uber non-tipper. They all su..ck!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Yesterday a pax left his hat in my car. It was on the floor behind the seat so I didn't see it when I scanned the back seat after drop off.
> 
> The pax realized it about an half hour later and called when I was way across town dropping off another pax. I told him give me thirty to forty minutes to get there.
> 
> ...


Next time throw it away in the trash. If they call, deny it. If Uber calls, deny it. If Lyft calls, deny it. Deny that they left it in your car. Always work.


----------



## baymatt (Feb 28, 2017)

Havoc said:


> I been driving for Lyft part time for about six weeks. And only Lyft as to the main reason, the in app tip option.
> 
> On my way home from driving, I had forgotten to go offline. A few minutes from home, I get a ping which I was going to decline except it showed the pin was at a Safeway parking lot. So I figured the pax just needed help with groceries and the ride would be a few blocks. Boy, I was wrong, the pax was visiting her mother, got some groceries and needed a ride across town.
> 
> ...


not the worst. i got a ping during commute in Alameda for a guy going to Fairfield to pickup his new truck. said no problem and we were off. he was chill and we had a good convo, but i keep checking and i havn't been tipped anything today!

49 miles out of the ****ing way, no ride back of course, and got shit on by a FLOCK of pigeons on the way home in vallejo.

then tried to find a carwash but apparently they don't exist outside of contra costa county at gas stations and cost $30 by hand.

sometimes i wonder why i do this job, then i look at my debt and I'm like "UGH*** Guess today is just the beginning"


----------

